# Giveaway, Rayshot pouches



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am doing three giveaways of my special pouches. Perhaps the best pouch you have ever used.

They can't shoot 1/4 or smaller sizes. My standard ones will shoot 1/4 (and larger). So far in each package are five, 5/8 pouches that shoot 5/16 (8mm) shot and bigger. Each package will have at least 5 pouches, I will fortify them with something(s) else, as a mystery bonus.

Photo of what the pouches look like.








Since NoSugarRob "never" wins anything, he has won one of the packages for making us laugh with his sense of humor. PM me with your address NSR.

So now we are down to two.

One package is to go out of the United States and one will be for a winner in the states.

Guidelines for the giveaway; 
-Must be active on the forum. 
-Must want to try some terrific pouches.
-Guess how many slingshots I have made (including ones partially completed), since I began to shoot slingshots approximately 18 months ago.
-The termination of all accepted guesses will end Thursday June 30, 2011 4:00 pm United States, ESTime. Or when a correct guess is made for the US giveaway as well as for the International giveaway package. 
-There is no legal obligation by me to fulfill this giveaway or can any legal action be brought against me in connection to anything related to this giveaway.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

-Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011. -I have that covered. Wondering why you picked that date? 
-Must want to try some terrific pouches. - Of course! 
-Guess how many slingshots I have made (including ones partially completed), since I began to shoot slingshots approximately 18 months ago.

hmmmm 13? 

ps. I understand the date now ... derrrr


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Active on the forum since Jan. 23, 2011 .... Well, I have been a member longer than that, but not very active until recently. You may want to disqualify me on that ground.

Want the pouches .... You bet!!!

How many slingshots you have made in the last 18 months ... I will guess 45.

And since Canada is a foreign country (not to me, but to you!) I would be up for the international spot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

-Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011. Yep

-Must want to try some terrific pouches. Indeed!

-Guess how many slingshots I have made (including ones partially completed), since I began to shoot slingshots approximately 18 months ago.

27


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Must be active since jan 23. Yes

Want to win sone quality pouches dedinatly
I guesa 43


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

want the pouches...of course
active since january 23...i think so
guess...i think around thirty to 60?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

hmmm, about 30?
since you made all of those colored ones..
i have wanted to try your pouches for ages!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah was thinking of all the coloured ones im gonna guess 40


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011. Yep

-Must want to try some terrific pouches. Indeed! one can never have enough









-Guess how many slingshots I have made (including ones partially completed), since I began to shoot slingshots approximately 18 months ago.

52


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I will go for 55









EDIT:

Dang, i havent been active for a long enough time :/..


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

*YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS !!!!!! .... *I totaly won







wif no cheatin or anything ...... an stuff. .PM sent Mr Ray. Many many thanks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I havent been active that long, so I don:t qualify, and I am ok with that.

I just wanted to say, if you havent tried these pouches, you should because they are great.

I also wanted to post in this thread to be part of the cool people









LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I surely meet all the requirements.
Except maybe that I've already tried the pouches and love them. Can never have too many great pouches! 
I'll take a guess at 79
Thanks Ray!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011. Yep
> 
> -Must want to try some terrific pouches. Indeed! one can never have enough
> 
> ...


NOTE to self: please write a thousand lines,

Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011


I missed that one


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011. Yep
> 
> -Must want to try some terrific pouches. Indeed! one can never have enough
> 
> ...


NOTE to self: please write a thousand lines,

Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011

I missed that one









[/quote]

Actually, the main premise of the date was that someone is active and a contributor. Not someone who just comes along and wins and you never see him again. So I will make exceptions for active members.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Then I am in it to win it, my guess is 23

LGD


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to try them there pouches! real bad.

I'll guess you made about 32 slingshots.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011. Yep
> 
> -Must want to try some terrific pouches. Indeed! one can never have enough
> 
> ...


NOTE to self: please write a thousand lines,

Must have been active on the forum since January, 23 2011

I missed that one









[/quote]

Actually, the main premise of the date was that someone is active and a contributor. Not someone who just comes along and wins and you never see him again. So I will make exceptions for active members.
[/quote]

.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ray takes good care of my pouch needs, so I am not participating. He is a great guy and friend. Even if you don't win the pouches, BUY SOME TODAY!! They are hands down, THE BEST pouches I have ever used!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

53


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

throw my hat into the ring i'll guess 75


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

69


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Last day (Thursday) to make a guess and receive, likely the best pouches you ever used, 5 of the pouches mentioned plus bonus pouches and what comes to mind to send.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright, I'll take my guess at 84

Hope I win this, your pouches look the dogs Ray!

Regards - John


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

I am gonna say.... I know yall are all in suspense







..... Wait for it... okay how about 33
Thanks for the contest Ray, MS


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

These are absolutely fantastic pouches. I would like to have more. I think you have been very busy, my guess is 125.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

70


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I bet 142

Cheers


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

*thank you Mr Ray*


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratz Rob, I'm happy for u. ^.^


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your win ... I know we are all jealous!







Enjoy your prize. And thanks, Ray, for the contest ... very generous of you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about the delay in finalizing the contest.

The best I can figure since I started slingshots 18 months ago *I have made 152 slingshots*. I am going to make *4 winners* here.

Therefore the contestants with the closest guesses are;

*U.S.- Fatboy*, guessing 125 cattys

*International- Ace *(Canada)*,* with a guess of 75

But for those that might contend what international is, that will put *As8man with 55* next closest so I will send him a package of goodies.

Since Fatboy is user of my pouches (sounds like drug talk), I will send a package also to *Baneofsmallgame* as he was next closest *(84)*of those from the US guessing.

PM me with your address, Ace, As8man and Baneofsmallgame.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

YAY! i won!! love u all







! and thanks so much Ray!!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you Ray. I will be "using" these pouches for a long time since they will not wear out.

I thought I was a winner when I bought my first pouch.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I was fortunate to win a dozen of Rays pouches at the ECST door prize raffle. I just started using BB's on a PFS and they are awesome. Great product from a real nice guy. Buy some you wont be dissapointed.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I was fortunate to win a dozen of Rays pouches at the ECST door prize raffle. I just started using BB's on a PFS and they are awesome. Great product from a real nice guy. Buy some you wont be dissapointed.
> Philly


Thanks for the comments/compliments on the pouches. I am quite glad I have been able to offer something to our community that suits so well a part of our addiction. I mean love.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Rayshot magnetic pouch. 8mm steel. 1745 tube. Dayhiker natural...... nice little indoor shooting set up..... phone pics. used the clothes peg spring to burn hole in tubes


----------

